# 2006 Specialized Tarmac weight



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

anyone have a 2006 tarmac by any chance? have a weight for it? I'm looking at getting one but can't find a weight online anywhere


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

SRock24 said:


> anyone have a 2006 tarmac by any chance? have a weight for it? I'm looking at getting one but can't find a weight online anywhere


The weight is determined by the combined weight of the frame and all components. Much more detail would be needed to answer this question, and even then it would be little more than a wild guess.


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

step on some bathroom scales holding your bike. Then put your bike down and subtract the 2 weights.

My race bike is 10.46kg FTR. Im still dropping guys on illegal cervello's etc.


----------

